# Concho heaven



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.conchos.com/starconchos.html
Got this link a while back forgot I had it. I have't ordered from here yet but I do plan to. If there is any or enough interest maybe we could do a bulk buy and save a little..... Just a thought....
Take Care, Jeff


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jeff..I stumbled across that site Friday night while surfing for conchos. Looks like just what I wanted and the prices are OK too.. I THINK I placed a small order with them, but never got a confirmation email..and I checked my credit card charges and it didn't show up there this AM either.. It's possible they were closed for the weekend and I may get email today sometime confirming order. If I hear from them I'll post up and keep you guys updated on delivery time and the conchos themselves if they show up. If not..I'd be willing to go in on a bulk order...think I ordered the 1" size...but a dozen would be all I'd be interested in, so I dunno what kind of 'bulk' we're talking about. Made a run to Michaels this weekend but no luck there. Gotta find a Hobby Lobby somewhere close if I can....

Thanks for the heads-up anyways...jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well..no luck on my inet order from them folks..Called them and they had no record of any order from the OF...

Trod called me from Hobby Lobby (God bless him) and said they had about 14 different designs of conchos...but smallest was about an inch and a half.. Way too big for the puny little antlers I been working with...I talked to the HL guy at the location out I10 and he didn't have much of anything...not any of the star conchos that I'm looking for..

Think tomorrow I'll either try again on the 'net or more probably call the folks on Jeff's link above and try to order a few. If any of you are interested, stroll thru their site and pick out what ya want..gimme item number and how many you want and I'll be glad to include them in my order and relay them on to you when they get here.. Don't think I'll be ordering very many this first order until I see what they got.. Been burned too many times in the cyber world..lol

Standing by.....the OF


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those are some really nice conchos on that site!

Those would look great on some mesquite handles!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> Those are some really nice conchos on that site!
> 
> Those would look great on some mesquite handles!


I'm on it.

Here is my first mesquite handle, no conchos yet, sorry. But, I did just so happen to have a stainless steel eyebolt, go figure. Also a Texas Ebony handle with a Remington shotshell brass in the handle. I still need to epoxy it but I'm going to get some of the supper clear stuff first. I do have two conchos ready to go for the next attempt, but these handles had already been turned too small before I realized it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool ET!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

ET,
The Shotgun Shell is off the hook!! Got the gears turning now I see!!

RA


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Both those are nice. I really like the shotgun shell idea.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well..we shall see about 'Concho Heaven'.. Finally got it to accept 'net order. Minimum of 10 conchos of whatever you chose.. They look pretty good on the screen..can't quite understand how they can offer 'sterling silver' for $1.50..but we shall see.. Ordered 5/8", 3/4" and 1".. Gonna have a LOT more than I wanted so I'll be in touch when they get here and see if anybody wants to give 'em a try...

I may have to go with the 'mesquite' or some other wood handles to get something round.. Been out in the shop cutting up and sanding a bunch of Axis that Capt. Wayne dropped off at the office for me..and it's gonna be hell getting the right size round butt on the antlers.. MAN !!! I STINK!!, MY NOSE STINKS !!!, MY SHOP STINKS !!!...Luv that antler...LOL


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info Tortuga....... As for the antler my wife won't come around when I'm messing with it.......


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

liftologist said:


> As for the antler my wife won't come around when I'm messing with it.......


Hmmmm - I may have to give that a try.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

OK - I was in Hobby Lobby picking up something for my wife and I grabbed two 1" conchos for expiramenting. How are you attaching these things to the handles? I was thinking to try them on some stoppers.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

What I have been doing is mounting them on the lathe using the screw threads and a short bolt. Turn the back flat so it will rest flat against the wood, and then drill the center out from the back, which also removes the threaded post. This is for the case where a rod or eyebolt needs to mount on the same end. 

I have given some thought lately however to just using a short bolt in the back of the concho since it's already threaded, and then gluing or threading that into a recessed hole on the end of the handle, but that just seems way to simple.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Tortuga, Be careful with that antler dust....That stuff is an afrodisiac....

There could be trouble in the trailer park for sure.....

BB


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mr bill said:


> Tortuga, Be careful with that antler dust....That stuff is an afrodisiac....
> 
> There could be trouble in the trailer park for sure.....
> 
> BB


NOW...THAT *IS* FUNNY !!!!!!

(don't I wish, mr bill....):rotfl:


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

if youall decide to do a bulk buy count me in.


----------

